
Five Myths of The Enterprise Startup --Aaron Levie(box.net) - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/01/five-myths-of-the-enterprise-startup/
======
frankydp
This issue can even be translated into the Government sector, as more and more
IT dollars are unappropriated in an effort to leverage newer, cheaper, and
more flexible technologies, without the burden of the hugely outdated
government acquisitions system. Especially in the GIS, R&D, and security
realms.

